# Help my dog has huge raw red mark on lip to nose



## 24Athena (Dec 21, 2017)

i took her to the vet around last year for a small scratch on her nose, the vet said to use neosporin which i did and the scratch went away. However, i noticed yesterday a MASSIVE red spot on her lip like she scratched it. I walk her daily and let her run around my neighborhood so i figured she scratched her nose on something but this looks awful.. does anyone have an idea what it could be? I intend on taking her to the vet but before they said it was a simple scratch but this looks like something different.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's good you're taking her to the vet. I agree with you that it looks like a big scrape and cut. So best to have checked out and not take a chance on infection.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know when I had pet rats that it was not advised to use Neosporin on a cut because it can form a scab, which prevents draining the pus. Ask the vet about it? Or maybe have the vet do a scrape to see what's actually in it?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't use neosporin anywhere it could be licked. Vetricyn spray won't sting or hurt them if they lick it, and it's good for other things -- it should be in every dog owner's first aid kit. You can find it on Amazon, or at Petco. Some Walgreens stores sell a human-approved version that you can also use on dogs, from the same company called Puricyn (same blue bottle, in the first aid aisle).

I do think a vet should check it out, though.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

It looks like a big rug burn to me. Has she been playing with a toy or ball inside and maybe caused it that way?


----------



## 24Athena (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you!!! I feel a lot better knowing multiple people agree its a scrape. I got a new rug which is kind of rough and maybe she has been scratching her nose on it. Also i got her a few new toys (which she has already destroyed lol) I am going to get that Puricyn and see if it helps.


----------

